# Avid Readers - How many books .....



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

*have you read so far this year?* *Did you ever try to write a book?*

Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

At least one book per day read.  I have never tried to write a book and have never wanted to.  I just like to read!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you crebel


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

It never occurred to me to count books until April of this year, but 44 since then. I know there are some MEGA-readers here (a book a day?! Wish I had the time!) I used to be a really fast reader, but I think I'm getting dumber as I get older, because I know I've slowed down so I can retain what I've read, which obviously means I read fewer books. 

How does one determine what is "fast" reading, anyways? 

And I've never tried to write a book, I always say I'm a reader, not a writer. I have written a few short stories as part of challenges, but nothing I'd publish.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Oddly, I spend more time writing now than I do reading . . . unfortunately. This year I finished (finally) reading _The Historian_ (great book, by the way; just took me forever to get through it). I just completed _61 Hours_ (my first try at a _Reacher_ novel). Earlier I tried my second _Spenser_ novel (not bad at all). I'm currently reading _Not What She Seems_. I have waiting in the wings _The Lion, Wildfire, Devil May Care, Heat Wave_ (I'm ashamed to admit; the wife and I love _Castle_), and a few others.

Meanwhile, I have a self-imposed deadline of January/February for my latest work in progress, and on top of that I'm seriously contemplating going back and rewriting a previously unpublished work for Kindle publication later this year.

Time is flying away.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

I read a lot. I don't know how many books this year, but quite a few. I tell myself that reading is just preparation for writing (LIAR!) and I wonder if people who write sitcoms sit around watching TV telling themselves it's research. I've written two books, but if there were some pure reading job out there, I would do horrible things if it meant getting it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I go through spurts. Sometimes I'll read a book a day, sometimes I'll go a week or two without reading much. I think I'm up to 110 books so far this year.

As to writing, nope. I'll let other, more creative people do that.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I read three or four books a week. There's a thread here somewhere that keeps a tally, but I have a hard enough time remembering to post on Goodreads.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

From Oct 1, 2009 to August 31, 2010 I read 292 books. September has pretty much killed me with my class schedule and I only read about 8 books. so in 1 year, I hit 300..

It's all logged in one place https://sites.google.com/site/oneyearofreading/home


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

55 Kindle
21 DTB
28 Unabridged Audio

*104 TOTAL* (so far)


----------



## HeidiHall (Sep 5, 2010)

When I'm not writing, I read a book about every two days. I LOVE to read!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've read 92 books this year and I've abandoned 10 others part way through.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

WriterGurl1 said:


> When I'm not writing, I read a book about every two days. I LOVE to read!


Same here  I just started reading "Tolteca". It has 621 pages 

"Writing and Reading are Two Addictions that I Adore"

-Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I finished 108th book for the year a couple of days ago. I'm currently reading six other books. I tend to read several at a time. I don't write that much, and not anything that I would intend to have anyone else see.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know. . . . I always have a book with me. . . .well, with Kindle, I always have 600 with me  . . .and always have. . .but I've never kept track of what I read except when I had to for school. . . . .I do read a LOT. . . .but I do lots of other things too.  Don't keep track of them either.   

If I particularly like a book, I do note the author so I can go find more by the person, and if it's a series I try to remember where I've left off so as not to miss anything.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

According to Goodreads, I've read 52 books since the start of 2010 and 60 since this time last year. I can read a short book (around or less than 300 pages) in a day or two if I have all/most of the day to read. But I have this pesky thing called a job that gets in the way most days.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I honestly don't know but I would guess close to 200.
I have never written a book but I have toyed with the idea but I am pretty sure I would suck at it.


----------



## Maker (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow. You guys are amazing. I average 2-3 books a month. Do long, boring work-related documents count as reading? I completed two novels this year. I need to have a third finished by the end of December. Wish I had more time to just read though.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't start keeping track until July, and I'm too lazy to go count from there, but I read 60 in September.  Some of those were short stories (like 20 minutes or less) which is rare for me but they were freebies from Amazon and I had small pockets of time a couple of days.  Average is probably more like 45ish a month.  And no, I don't write.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

I can wedge in only about 100 books a year. Looking forward to semi-retirement, disengaging from two of my three jobs, and reading and writing more.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

It varies, but with new books and rereading old books, I'd guess 150 to 200 a year.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

I read two to four books a week, now roughly half of them on my Kindle. Have written and published seven novels, two novellas and two short story collections since 2000. Almost all of those are on Kindle now, too


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

I average a book a week, so I'm just a piker.    Of course, I also work a lot so that's my excuse.

No, I don't write.  I did when I was younger but I realized I didn't have the talent for it so instead I just admire those who can.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

Most of the time, I tend to average five or six books a week. Before I had two homeschooled kids, I'd read ten to twelve books a week. I have only recently started writing again after a very long hiatus.


----------



## robins777 (Aug 10, 2010)

I used to read about 1 book a week but since getting my Kindle 4 weeks ago I have read 12 books on it and finished a DTB I started just before it arrived. I haven't tried writing as it doesn't seem to come naturally to me, no flare for anything artistic.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm averaging one a week.  The average is thrown off by some humdinger long books, thank you Homer.  However, I have 198 books downloaded and I've only had the thing since january.  So my TBR list is huge.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I usually manage to read a book every 2 or so days as long as my classes aren't being to strenuous. I'm at 43 this year already. The amount I read has really picked up because I have a kindle now. 

Don't write would love to, but I have no time since i read a lot instead.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

So far this year it looks like I'm averaging about 30 books a month.  That's lower than last year, but I am spending more time after work doing things with DH than reading, so it's OK.
But reading is my hobby.  I don't watch much television and I have no kids.  Reading is my main means to unwind when things are stressful.  If I go too long without reading, I get really cranky.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

Andra said:


> So far this year it looks like I'm averaging about 30 books a month. That's lower than last year, but I am spending more time after work doing things with DH than reading, so it's OK.
> But reading is my hobby. I don't watch much television and I have no kids. Reading is my main means to unwind when things are stressful. If I go too long without reading, I get really cranky.


30 books. That's awesome. I feel good when I read half that many in a month.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> *have you read so far this year?* *Did you ever try to write a book?*
> 
> Vianka Van Bokkem


43 read this year so far, and 2 novels written. (and 24 short stories and a film script.)

In the past 20 years I've read over 1000 in total, and written 18 novels, over 300 short stories and a dozen film scripts.

I read.

I write.

A lot.


----------



## Fireheart223 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have close to 80 books on my Kindle, accumulated over the last 7 months. I'd say I normally read give-or-take about two books per week, depending on the length of the books.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

williemeikle said:


> 43 read this year so far, and 2 novels written. (and 24 short stories and a film script.)
> 
> In the past 20 years I've read over 1000 in total, and written 18 novels, over 300 short stories and a dozen film scripts.
> 
> ...


Wow, your reading and writing is very impressive! Good job


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

I want to say "Thank you" to everyone for sharing your nice numbers  


Vianka


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Having been a English major and graduating in May, I would estimate I have read 50 to 60 books a year, which includes the novels I usually read for personal enjoyment.  In the last two years, I began keeping track  in Word what I read, mostly because I have so many physical copies of books, that I've begun to lose track. I used to read a lot more, but I kind of gotten burned out from reading for school.

As for writing, I'm trying to write a novel a year...


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

I've never counted.  I read a lot.  Sometimes a book a day for a while, sometimes a book a week.  Occasionally, I go a few weeks without reading.  I also write and, if I'm in full writing mode, I read very little.  That doesn't happen too often.


----------



## DavidRM (Sep 21, 2010)

I've read 52 books so far this year. Which seems high, but I just counted. 60-70 is my usual annual pace. I started writing down the titles I read as I read them in 2006.

This year I've written 11 short stories of various lengths (including "Nostalgia" in my sig).

-David


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

I have been tracking my reading since April on Goodreads, and my total is 12 so far.  I am currently reading 3 more books.  I don't write, but I sure enjoy everyone else's talents.  I am very impressed by all of the mega-reading going on!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

This is the first year I have ever kept track of the books I have read.  I am at 142 for the year.  I will definitely say that I read some every single day, even if it's only a few pages at breakfast or before going to sleep.  Usually of course, it's a whole lot more!


----------



## gone (May 8, 2010)

About 60 (slow year for me, lots going on in my life). 

Nope, I can't write.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't count them -- never really had a reason to -- there's a fair amount of them though.

I'm reading something all the time, every day, some days I only get an hour or so in, others as much as 5 or 6 depending upon what's going on.

I'd say I average probably something just over a book a week although there are some that grab me well enough that they go much faster -- for example I just finished Catching Fire in about 2 1/2 days and am already over half way through Mockingjay in less than a day (had been meaning to get to these since I read Hunger Games a couple of months before Catching Fire released) so basically in the same amount of time I read my "last" book I'll have read 2+ this time.

Don't write -- never tried -- never really had any inkling to -- would much rather read.


----------



## Chryse (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm like some of the others here who go in spurts...and it's strange to judge because there are so many books I put down, unfinished.  So how do you count that?  I think reaching *almost* the end of a book should count for something.  I'd guesstimate somewhere in the neighborhood of 80 books read so far this year.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I read at least 3 - 4 hours a day minimum.  So far this year I've read at least 160 books.  I average 5 - 8 books a week.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

So far I've read 211 books  this year. 

I'd love to write, but definitely don't have the talent for it!


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I shoot for three books a week.  Don't always make it.  But I do a lot more than I think I should considering all the more time I have to read.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I keep count of the books, but I'm not convinced it means much. Many of the books I've read this year are over 1000 pages. I'm reading Les Miserables now, one book, but it is going to take me a lot longer than The Help did, also one book  .

Never had a interest in writing. Seems to much like a job, and I have one of those


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

I read too much and write too little.

Books per week, on a bender: 7, but averaging more like 3. So, that would be about 150/year.

I write one novel per year. 

I'm still unpublished, and if you look at the numbers above, you can see why


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

cagnes said:


> So far I've read 211 books this year.
> 
> I'd love to write, but definitely don't have the talent for it!


Wow, nice!

Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oct. 1, 2009- Sept 30, 2010=300 books. so not quite 1 a day.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> Wow, nice!
> 
> Vianka Van Bokkem


Sorry to go off topic, but that new cover is incredibly creepy, Vianka. I like it a lot.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

jbh13md said:


> Sorry to go off topic, but that new cover is incredibly creepy, Vianka. I like it a lot.


Thank you J.B.! Every time I look at her I feel like she is hypnotizing me    

Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

been distracted in all honesty since April this baseball season since the season has been so much fun so my totals are WAY WAY DOWN but normally I read a book every couple of days!!!  Right now my total for the year is at 28


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow! I envy the time you all have.  I probably read  2  books  a month..  since  I work full time, have to commute  an hr  1 way  to and from work,  and love to knit as much as I read.  But  this is more than I used to read before  I  had the  Kindle..


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I track my books on the goodreads.com 100 books a year group. I am currently at 138.


----------



## Laurensaga (Sep 29, 2010)

I haven't really kept count, but I would say around 40. I used to read more, but life keeps getting in the way.


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't keep statistics on any of my habits. 

I used to read a _lot_. Then in college I was forced to read a lot more and remember most of it. It turned me off reading for ten years. Kindle has turned me back on. I now read a lot again and have more unread books waiting than I've ever had. And still buying more and collecting more freebies.


----------



## emalvick (Sep 14, 2010)

I think everyone here is impressive, but then perhaps it is my profession...

When I am reading for pleasure... it is about a book a week to 2 weeks.  Unfortunately, as an engineer, I often spend days reading reports, specifications, proposals, etc. that leave me wanting to do something that is not reading when I go home. My creativity and freetime is spent more in art and photography.  

I would say in a good year I read 10 to 20 books, and I know I am not fast.  I tend to think too hard thanks to my work, and that comes through in my reading, ultimately slowing me down.  I do tend to like longer books, but I am impressed and in awe with those of you who read books on the order of day(s).


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh my gosh, I am really impressed by some of you! I probably read one book/week. It usually takes me 5-6 hours to read a book though, so between school, work, and socializing, I usually only have around 1 hour or less of reading time each day.


----------

